# I've Learned My Lesson



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This week has given me Post Traumatic Stress!!!

I have been bombed from every direction imaginable!

I admit defeat!!! I am repenting of my Bombing Ways...:bn

Starting with the latest hit, here is what has hit me this week (a week in pictures):


*Some Gorilla thinks my cigar cutter is insufficient and sent this Bomb today*









*Yesterday I was hit by The Dakotan with this*









*Four days ago tzaddi, shilala, gnukfu ganged up on me with these*

I can't take anymore of this abuse...


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lawzy Goodness


----------



## guitar4001 (Feb 28, 2008)

my goodness! What did you do to deserve such destruction!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

hahaha! And that is why I love this place.
Scott


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Serves you right! :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gamayrouge said:


> Serves you right! :r


A message from my BABOTL??? I wonder???

Ratters got one of these from you!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> A message from my BABOTL??? I wonder???
> 
> Ratters got one of these from you!


HHmmmm.....you could be onto something there. 









And Gam is right- serves you right Mr. Start-a-War!!! :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You had it comin, my brutha from anutha mutha.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

That was a pretty quick surrender by CS standards. Didn't even put up much of a fight.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> That was a pretty quick surrender by CS standards. Didn't even put up much of a fight.


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Sorry cupcake, it aint gonna be that easy. You will accept your thrashing and beg for more.:gn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

reggiebuckeye said:


> That was a pretty quick surrender by CS standards. Didn't even put up much of a fight.


I am not the CS member (of my family) anyone should worry about!!! There is another!!!:tu


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL wuss... don't waive that white flag so early... its not over DARRELL!!!!!!!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

DAMN!!!!!

cheers to you & those that bombed you. ...heck, they nuked your ass.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: Sorry cupcake, it aint gonna be that easy. You will accept your thrashing and beg for more.:gn





Kondour said:


> LOL wuss... don't waive that white flag so early... its not over DARRELL!!!!!!!


Oh Snap!!!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Haha... very deserving Darrell! Just remember; It's OK to cry. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

doctorcue said:


> Just remember; It's OK to cry. :tu


roffles.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

:r

Very nice carnage....the kind I love to see!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I think you could probably bear another spanking.
Hmmmmm....


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> A message from my BABOTL??? I wonder???
> 
> Ratters got one of these from you!


 Psh.. you dreamin'. My Cbid purchase put me in the negatives. Wish I could afford to send you a cutter!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

No mercy ... ever.:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gamayrouge said:


> Psh.. you dreamin'. My Cbid purchase put me in the negatives. Wish I could afford to send you a cutter!


What you talking about Money Bags??? Your parents are probably still supporting your Cigar Smoking in the Shower, Cooking Grubbin' A$$!!!:r


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

shilala said:


> I think you could probably bear another spanking.
> Hmmmmm....


:gn:gnUgghttt Ohhhhh


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> What you talking about Money Bags??? Your parents are probably still supporting your Cigar Smoking in the Shower, Cooking Grubbin' A$$!!!:r


I'm trying to find a place in the Sunset out in the city. This little bat needs to spread his wings.

P.s. I haven't tried smoking in the shower since that incident a while back. :r


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> I'm trying to find a place in the Sunset out in the city. This little bat needs to spread his wings.
> 
> P.s. I haven't tried smoking in the shower since that incident a while back. :r


Tam, you got it all wrong bud, You need to find a place out in the castro. You'd be smoking alot more than fine cigars :r.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Kondour said:


> Tam, you got it all wrong bud, You need to find a place out in the castro. You'd be smoking alot more than fine cigars :r.


Mean Darrell's already got that part of the city under his belt and I don't want to tread on to his territory :r. And I'm definitely not trying to try a meat cigar, yadadamean? :hn


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Mean Darrell's already got that part of the city under his belt and I don't want to tread on to his territory :r. And I'm definitely not trying to try a meat cigar, yadadamean? :hn


HAHA :rZ true that.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Awwwww is CS playing rough.....:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

_*The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves!
*_


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, those are some VERY snappy bombs! The Palio is awesome, right?


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

You really need to stay out of the line of fire! Learn the art of using someone else as your shield.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I am not the CS member (of my family) anyone should worry about!!! There is another!!!:tu


*And she is deadly!*


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

wow, don't hurt yourself with those ;-)


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd W said:


> Wow, those are some VERY snappy bombs! The Palio is awesome, right?


The Palio is awsome!!! I just took my collection and used the Palio on them... now I have twice as many!!!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn Darrell, and I haven't had a chance to get payback yet. :chk


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

anything good on that DVD im always interested in books and movies about cigars....


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

cmk325i said:


> anything good on that DVD im always interested in books and movies about cigars....


PM me your Addy and I'll shoot you a copy!!!:tu

(Noobs pay attention - this is how it always gets started.)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

massphatness said:


>


my thoughts exactly...


----------

